# Fuel pump help



## GC7 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,

I am new here and rarely will ask a question  99% of the time I find the answers on the net but after looking for hours nothing specific helped me on this one. Hopefully it might even be help for others in the future. I was changing my in-tank fuel filter and had to pull out the whole assembly with the pump and put it back together with the new filter. However the new filter didn't fit quite well so it was a pain to get the thing together and with such manipulation the assembly fell on concrete from about 1m but directly on the pumps body. There are no dents or physical damage and the pump normally turns on and the car runs. Am I supposed to be afraid that the car will die somewhere down the road? I want everything to be 100% so I wanted to ask if it is ok for this part or if the pump is fragile inside or something. I just hope nothing bad happens. Should I buy the whole new assembly new just to be sure? Thank you very much for answers and opinions.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

There really is no answer to your question. If you feel that the pump is bad, then replace it. As a professional mechanic, I've seen new pumps last a few hours and they were not dropped. 

I probably would not replace it if it was for my wife. Her demands are, she will drive any POS that I give her but if it breaks down, it gets towed to a new car dealer and she will buy a new one. So far, there has been no tow truck.


----------

